# Just a little button.



## Tndavid (Apr 11, 2017)

This lil guy came from a 14k bracelet and 10k ring. Quick and easy. And I'm just as excited. I love what I do  :G 




Cleaned up really good for just a recovery drop.


As always I owe it all to you guys. Thank you and God bless!!!!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 11, 2017)

Karat is the best, isnt it?
:mrgreen: 
Looks good!


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 11, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Karat is the best, isnt it?
> :mrgreen:
> Looks good!


Indeed....Thanks brother!!!!


----------



## anachronism (Apr 12, 2017)

Good work young padawan...


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 12, 2017)

Lol. Thanks Jon.....


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 12, 2017)

Once more, our hero proves that no enemy is too enormous... :shock: 
No foe too fierce...  
No opponent too... :roll: 

Ah well, nuff of that! Nice button my man!! :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 12, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Once more, our hero proves that no enemy is too enormous... :shock:
> No foe too fierce...
> No opponent too... :roll:
> 
> Ah well, nuff of that! Nice button my man!! :lol:


Lol....Love the commentary brother :lol: 
Thanks buddy


----------

